# كتاب خطوات لاحترف ماتلاب



## farisislam (5 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​وأخيرا لكل من يحتاج أن يحترف برنامج الماتلاب 
إليكم هذا الكتاب القيم جدا وهو( خطوات في احتراف ماتلاب ) 
بالفعل الكتاب رائع وغني ويمكنك الاطلاع على تفاصيل محتوياته 

على هذا الرابط http://www.sec1428.com/index.php?p=21 
أتمنى الفائدة للجميع


----------



## مهنديان (29 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## korzaty (24 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراً جزيلاً جزاك الله كل خير


----------

